# everyday carry but for digging



## Cano (Jul 19, 2021)

Just curious what yall take with you when you are out and about digging and finding


----------



## embe (Jul 19, 2021)

Can't say I've done much digging, but for my finding, I optimistically take a big enough bag to carry a bunch of loot, you never know.  There's been a couple times I couldn't carry them all in hand.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 19, 2021)

embe said:


> Can't say I've done much digging, but for my finding, I optimistically take a big enough bag to carry a bunch of loot, you never know.  There's been a couple times I couldn't carry them all in hand.


Backpack is # 1 with me. Who wants to add to this list?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 19, 2021)

Backpack, big two hand shovel, small two hand shovel, hand shovel/trowel, 3 prong scrapper, probe, headband/bandana with a ponytail holder, water bottles + food, a newspaper or 2 for wrapping up finds


----------



## Cano (Jul 19, 2021)

Since I have to use public transportation to and from I need to get smarter about what I lug around. My last trip back was a little bit of a mess..


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 19, 2021)

Cano said:


> Since I have to use public transportation to and from I need to get smarter about what I lug around. My last trip back was a little bit of a mess..


I'd strongly recommend a big backpack.  You can fit a surprising amount in there if you arrange it right.  I can easily fit a metal detector and entrenching shovel in mine and it's not even a hiking-style pack or anything like that.  It looks like the sort of thing that students carry to school, and nobody looks twice at it if I'm taking it on public transit.  For hauling finds back those thick reusable shopping bags that they sell at supermarkets can inconspicuously hold a lot as well and barely take up any space when they're folded up.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 19, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'd strongly recommend a big backpack.  You can fit a surprising amount in there if you arrange it right.  I can easily fit a metal detector and entrenching shovel in mine and it's not even a hiking-style pack or anything like that.  It looks like the sort of thing that students carry to school, and nobody looks twice at it if I'm taking it on public transit.  For hauling finds back those thick reusable shopping bags that they sell at supermarkets can inconspicuously hold a lot as well and barely take up any space when they're folded up.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 19, 2021)

Water


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 19, 2021)

I've been known to bring a couple beers, some plastic to sit on and I think you know. Along with what has been mentioned. I only have to go a block, so  i think it would depend on how far you are traveling. A change of clothes if you have a date when you're done


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jul 20, 2021)

A backpack is the way to go, it allows your hands and arms to be free for hiking through thicker brush when encountered, I keep a bottle of water, small digging tools, first aid kit, small bottle of hydrogen peroxide, compass (just in case of no cell service), paper towels or similar, small hand soap or sanitizer, bug repellent, plastic bags saved from grocery stores and also a good heavy duty black plastic trash bag if I find a lot that I want to bring back, the little bags won't hold up with too many bottles. If I do find a good dump site, I just plan a return trip with proper digging tools, the smaller digging tools I bring initially will at least let do some scratching down to about two feet. Also make sure you have good gloves to help prevent getting cut. Knee pads can come in handy also.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 20, 2021)

Folding saw if necessary. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Folding saw if necessary.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


YES, Vines are a pain in the a__, bug spray.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 20, 2021)

This is my newest tool for digging. It is actually a rockpick hammer. Great for hard pan. It is steel and will scratch so be careful digging with one.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Cano (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for all the tips yall, a lot of great advice here. My next trip out will go smoother now that's for sure


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 20, 2021)

Cano said:


> Thanks for all the tips yall, a lot of great advice here. My next trip out will go smoother now that's for sure


Watch out for poison ivy. Even the roots! If you dig anywhere just wear a good pair of gloves. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## zsmith333 (Jul 20, 2021)

Backpack, pick, scraper, trowel, sometimes an E-tool. Water, snacks, gloves, knife, first aid kit. 

On my person, phone, keys, folding knife, Glock 43.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 27, 2021)

Somebody may've listed it and I missed it, but toilet paper helps in a crack.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jul 27, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Somebody may've listed it and I missed it, but toilet paper helps in a crack.


I added paper towels or similar, works in a pinch, or when you suddenly have to pinch!...lol


----------



## digger dun (Jul 28, 2021)

This is my basic dig kit I take for dump digging. Basic non descript bookbag so as not to draw attention, short shovel for opening up holes and moving quantities of fluff, a hand plow/homi tool for the business work, a collapsible canvas bucket for removing fluff, couple pairs of gloves, assorted bags and rags for wrapping the keepers, and a small stiff brush for cleaning both the finds and your pants. The privey dig kit is much larger.



,


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 28, 2021)

digger dun said:


> This is my basic dig kit I take for dump digging. Basic non descript bookbag so as not to draw attention, short shovel for opening up holes and moving quantities of fluff, a hand plow/homi tool for the business work, a collapsible canvas bucket for removing fluff, couple pairs of gloves, assorted bags and rags for wrapping the keepers, and a small stiff brush for cleaning both the finds and your pants. The privey dig kit is much larger.View attachment 227973View attachment 227974,


That canvas pail is nice.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 28, 2021)

I don’t do much digging at the moment. I’m only 15 years of age, so I don’t drive places and, coherently, I do not make a big effort to “permissionize” yet. My main efforts at the moment are creeks. So here is what is on hand at all times: Satchel with a mini shovel and deer antler attached. The deer antler is a genius way and preservationist way for digging things out. I also keep a knife in the satchel for reasons that shouldn’t have to be explained. I take a waterproof cardboard box for items, which, is easily achieved by covering the whole outer surface with wrapping tape. I also take rolled pieces of freezer paper for protecting important objects from rubbing against other objects. What I keep in the back of the vehicle is; a 4ft ball point probe, a small shovel, and a large shovel. I would suggest, when digging a hole containing circa 1900-1920 bottles, to bring either a bucket of cold water to set the bottles in, or a bucket full of some wet dirt from the hole to pack the bottles in. Bring paper towels to wet and wrap the bottles in. When home, wrap bottles securely in a cloth towel(s), and let it sit for a day. Another way is leaving the bottles in the hole for a day. All of these methods, prevents possible bruises and cracks from forming.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 28, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Water


LOL! Genius.


----------



## Palani (Jul 28, 2021)

Probe Long and short shovel headlight we dig at night mostly gloves plastic bucket with handle.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jul 28, 2021)

Cano said:


> Just curious what yall take with you when you are out and about digging and finding


Chest waders, knee high water boots, 4ft probe, a back pack that has 5 rolled up duffle bags lol, a hand garden rake, hand shovel, a smaller spade shovel, a machete, Windex, Sanitizer, bug spray, gloves, and I think that's it on any given hike. My back pack holds it all. Get a good military heavy duty backpack that has multiple zips & pockets & straps, it's been a life saver preventing having to walk back to the jeep if I forget something. Amazon sells some nice moving duffle bags that I picked up - u can get 5 for $20 that roll up nice. Never know what you'll find & they float (water proof). I also bring those swimming pool (round long) floaties that I cut up in 1/4's when I know I'm Creeking. They will help take the load off when loading up to go back with treasure, floating behind as u walk. I also have a screen sifter floating device made out of swimming pool floaties, PVC pipe, zip ties & screen that floats behind me. Good idea to bring along a life jacket, nvr know when I'll fall into a deep crevice. If I'm digging I also have pine boards in the jeep to help prevent cave ins when in a tight spot. First Aid kit is also helpful. Walking stick with a gutter nail at the end also is handy having. Quick probe & good for weird terrains. I usually keep my Jeep loaded with this stuff at all times to keep the vibes happy when u might see a good spot road cruising. My bag also has a compass, water bottles & water purifier, dryer lint, magnify glass, firestarter & protein bars & powder, ready quick rice, solar cell battery charger & gps coordinate locator. Just nvr know! My bag might be loaded but it's ready for anything. Hope this helps lol


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 28, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> Chest waders, knee high water boots, 4ft probe, a back pack that has 5 rolled up duffle bags lol, a hand garden rake, hand shovel, a smaller spade shovel, a machete, Windex, Sanitizer, bug spray, gloves, and I think that's it on any given hike. My back pack holds it all. Get a good military heavy duty backpack that has multiple zips & pockets & straps, it's been a life saver preventing having to walk back to the jeep if I forget something. Amazon sells some nice moving duffle bags that I picked up - u can get 5 for $20 that roll up nice. Never know what you'll find & they float (water proof). I also bring those swimming pool (round long) floaties that I cut up in 1/4's when I know I'm Creeking. They will help take the load off when loading up to go back with treasure, floating behind as u walk. I also have a screen sifter floating device made out of swimming pool floaties, PVC pipe, zip ties & screen that floats behind me. Good idea to bring along a life jacket, nvr know when I'll fall into a deep crevice. If I'm digging I also have pine boards in the jeep to help prevent cave ins when in a tight spot. First Aid kit is also helpful. Walking stick with a gutter nail at the end also is handy having. Quick probe & good for weird terrains. I usually keep my Jeep loaded with this stuff at all times to keep the vibes happy when u might see a good spot road cruising. My bag also has a compass, water bottles & water purifier, dryer lint, magnify glass, firestarter & protein bars & powder, ready quick rice, solar cell battery charger & gps coordinate locator. Just nvr know! My bag might be loaded but it's ready for anything. Hope this helps lol


WOW !! My guess is your ex military (or still are) 8 yrs army my self .


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 28, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> WOW !! My guess is your ex military (or still are) 8 yrs army my self .


Or a trout fisherman


----------



## willong (Jul 28, 2021)

Cano said:


> Since I have to use public transportation to and from I need to get smarter about what I lug around. My last trip back was a little bit of a mess..


I can see where that might present some challenges.


----------



## willong (Jul 29, 2021)

Cano said:


> Just curious what yall take with you when you are out and about digging and finding


I mostly excavated one of my better finds with a Buck sheath knife--while deer hunting, I'd encountered a tiny, fallen down cabin with the occupants trash discarded over the nearby embankment. I think the cabin was occupied by tie hacks during the construction of the _Spokane Falls and Northern _railroad in the 1890's.

By contrast, a more challenging site for digging but one which I could drive right up to, was an old Seattle City dump. There, the tools were a pick, shovel, pitchfork and a screwdriver for scratching the dump matrix away to release the bottles. Add newspaper and cardboard boxes to stow the goodies in the trunk of my nearby car. I should have had knee boots or hip waders too, because, when the hole got deep enough, we struck the water table of nearby Lake Washington. The dump had begun as a way to "reclaim waste ground" marshland  on the northern end of the lake.

I'm as much of a gear fanatic as anyone, but I cited two very different example in order to convey the idea that what you need to take along or use is often dictated by circumstances as much or more than by planning. Sinking a shaft through later-dumped debris and rubble fill in order to reach the 1890's dump level is quite a different undertaking than carrying a potato rake into thick forest to rake through leaf litter trying to find individual bottles discarded by secretively drinking soldiers at old fort sites (a former digging buddy used that approach with some good results near Port Townsend, WA).

I scanned some of the other tips and see a number that offer good advice for your own circumstances: a generic and unobtrusive backpack, cloth shopping bags to tote home any finds without drawing attention on your public transportation and etc. I suggest that you read all of the replies and pick and choose what makes sense to you for the type of hunting, and hopefully finding, that you anticipate.

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## willong (Jul 29, 2021)

Palani said:


> we dig at night mostly


That says a lot!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 29, 2021)

willong said:


> I mostly excavated one of my better finds with a Buck sheath knife--while deer hunting, I'd encountered a tiny, fallen down cabin with the occupants trash discarded over the nearby embankment. I think the cabin was occupied by tie hacks during the construction of the _Spokane Falls and Northern _railroad in the 1890's.
> 
> By contrast, a more challenging site for digging but one which I could drive right up to, was an old Seattle City dump. There, the tools were a pick, shovel, pitchfork and a screwdriver for scratching the dump matrix away to release the bottles. Add newspaper and cardboard boxes to stow the goodies in the trunk of my nearby car. I should have had knee boots or hip waders too, because, when the hole got deep enough, we struck the water table of nearby Lake Washington. The dump had begun as a way to "reclaim waste ground" marshland  on the northern end of the lake.
> 
> ...


You correct ,that sums it all up. I've been at the same place for a year 1+ and it's starting to get hard to find decent things. Thinking I'm done, and wondering where else I can find a new spot  where ever go I will evaluate,  and look at the suggestions talked about here. Giddy up


----------



## Cano (Jul 29, 2021)

This weekend I made another run out to the woods/shore to do some digging and mudlarking. Had to take two busses and thanks to all the excellent advice my latest trip was so much smoother! Didn't break anything or make a mess on the way home  Sending yall my thanks!!!


----------



## 102viadeluna (Jul 30, 2021)

Yellow sulfur, liberally applied to your pants cuffs, sleeve ends, and around the waist! This will help keep the bugs out, I've been using it for years.
Get a sock, fill it about halfway up, tie a knot in the open end and pat yourself down with it! for flies, bugs, etc get yourself an empty can the get some course cloth roll it up and stick it in the can, then light let it burn for a minute or so, then blow on to let the cloth smolder it keeps the bugs off you! It worked for me in Nam and still works today!

Frank


----------



## willong (Jul 30, 2021)

Cano said:


> This weekend I made another run out to the woods/shore to do some digging and mudlarking. Had to take two busses and thanks to all the excellent advice my latest trip was so much smoother! Didn't break anything or make a mess on the way home  Sending yall my thanks!!!


Nice of you to post the followup.
Will we be seeing photos of your finds?
By the way, I'm impressed that you are able to pursue this activity when limited to public transit!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 30, 2021)

102viadeluna said:


> Yellow sulfur, liberally applied to your pants cuffs, sleeve ends, and around the waist! This will help keep the bugs out, I've been using it for years.
> Get a sock, fill it about halfway up, tie a knot in the open end and pat yourself down with it! for flies, bugs, etc get yourself an empty can the get some course cloth roll it up and stick it in the can, then light let it burn for a minute or so, then blow on to let the cloth smolder it keeps the bugs off you! It worked for me in Nam and still works today!
> 
> Frank


I'll give it a shot


----------

